# how many cups per feeding do you give?



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

My 10 month old dog weighs about 70 lbs. I've been feeding him 2 cups of food 2x a day, but he seems to be looking for more food when he finishes. If I put another cup in, he'll eat another cup....he's a bottomless pit (pun intended) which is why I had to stop free feeding my other dog when I got him. He's such a food hog that I have to crate him to feed my other dog because he'll push her away from the food and eat her portion too! Basically the question is, is 4 cups a day enough???


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Are you feeding a good quality food?


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

circlemkennels said:


> Are you feeding a good quality food?


yes. a 5 star grain free food.


----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Well then you just have to be the bad guy.. lol.. some dogs are just always hungry


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Cain gets 2 cups a day. He always checks Shebas bowl when they're finished, but I know he is getting enough. He's just a porker lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

circlemkennels said:


> Well then you just have to be the bad guy.. lol.. some dogs are just always hungry


My girl dog is so lady like. I'd free feed and she'd eat til she was full and walk away. Not this guy. I'd be filling the bowl all day for him lol


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

If he is still hungry you can add green beans to his diet 
they are a meaty fiber vegetable that expands in the stomach to make you feel fuller 

start with a 1/4 cup 2 x daily


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

geisthexe said:


> If he is still hungry you can add green beans to his diet
> they are a meaty fiber vegetable that expands in the stomach to make you feel fuller
> 
> start with a 1/4 cup 2 x daily


I bet he would love this. He loves veggies. Do you cook them or feed them raw? Mix with the kibble?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Gonz2288 said:


> I bet he would love this. He loves veggies. Do you cook them or feed them raw? Mix with the kibble?


either way .. I do them raw and yes mix into your kibble


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I feed a half cup in the morning and a half cup at night. My boy is 56 lbs an when i feed more everyone says he is fat. I steam my green beans but it doesn't matter. I also give them as a mid day snack after our afternoon walk I don't mix with kibbles.

You can also add chia seeds. Adds protein and expand in the belly to take up room to make them fuller. Almost no Calories and great source of protein. (For humans too lol) to Maintain his weigh my in blue buffalo I had to feed 3 cups a day. Amazing what good kibbles can do!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Am I overfeeding then?

He looks pretty proportionate to me, is he overweight?


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Gonz2288 said:


> Am I overfeeding then?
> 
> He looks pretty proportionate to me, is he overweight?


Not over weight at all .. Nice looking dog

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks. He's lazy as hell so I don't wanna overfeed him and make him a fatty LOL


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I think he looks good whatever your doing is working  every pup is different you go off your dog not the back of the food bag

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## surfer (Feb 20, 2013)

read the back of the bag. it will tell you how much to feed by weight, a probly tell you to adjust for winter and summer. these are just guidelines to go by. once you start seeing how he looks you can adjust one way or another.

we got some that get two cups in summer and 4 cups in winter.

all our redboy dogs get between 5-6 cups in winter and 2-3 in summer.


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

surfer said:


> read the back of the bag. it will tell you how much to feed by weight, a probly tell you to adjust for winter and summer. these are just guidelines to go by. once you start seeing how he looks you can adjust one way or another.
> 
> we got some that get two cups in summer and 4 cups in winter.
> 
> all our redboy dogs get between 5-6 cups in winter and 2-3 in summer.


The back of the bag says 3 cups a day.

Does the summer/winter thing matter if my dog is the same amount of lazy all year round? lol Not to mention we're in South FL so it's also 90 degrees here year round


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Every dog is different. Odin is 75 lbs and gets 1 cup 2x a day of Acana Regionals Wild Prairie... Banshee is in the low 30s and gets the same amount of Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice. But then again, she has genetics on her side. Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Odin's_BlueDragon said:


> Every dog is different. Odin is 75 lbs and gets 1 cup 2x a day of Acana Regionals Wild Prairie... Banshee is in the low 30s and gets the same amount of Diamond Naturals Chicken and Rice. But then again, she has genetics on her side. Lol
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I too feed 2 cups a day. 1 cup in the morning 1 cup in the evening. Treats in-between :doggy:up: I currently feed BB Wilderness Salmon. When she gets a tad older (8+ months) I may start her on Orijen Red Regional.

It is all about the quality of the feed. If you feed a quality kibble, you obviously can feed less. My 5 month female is ALWAYS hungry....but that's bc she's a little fatass trapped in a genetically lean muscular body 

Also, take into account how much exercise they get. My baby is crated 7-8hrs a day so she doesn't need all that food for energy. She uses that enegry/calories for when I get home and take her on an hour or two walk/jog/play time. On the weekend though, she is very active, in which case, I could get away with feeding a cup more with little to no fat gain.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't go by the back of the bag I go by how my dog looks. He used to get 3 cups, but he was getting a bit too pudgy for my likes so I cut him back and I think he's at a perfect weight now.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Christy27 (Apr 12, 2013)

I usually give out 2 cups and sometimes add a little veggie.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

That's crazy this exact same question was asked on a fb page I'm a follower on


----------

